# AC makes some roaring noise



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi all.

My 98 Altima, with 125000 miles on it, when I run the AC it roars on and off or better describing that makes some noises like horse grunt (listen to this link I found it on the web: Horse grunt, samples )

and click the "PREVIEW PLAY"

But the performance of the AC is very well and supplies sufficiently cold air.

Please let me know if you can guess what the problem is.

THANKS,
MAZ


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

is it "click... click... click..." if it's like this then the mechanism that opens the doors is stuck. so the motor tries to open the AC door but the gear or ac door slips because the door is stuck. and it happens on and on. try different AC mode like in your face only. or feet only... the horse link does not work.


----------



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for your reply.
Actually it is not like click-click noise. Also it is independent of the AC supply valve position and in any valve position I get enough air flow.

Maz


----------



## dwldmo (Jul 16, 2007)

I think its your belt slipping. It shud be fine, you can keep using it if you can tolerate the noise, my car has a screeching sound when i turn on my A/c and has been working fine for over a year


----------



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. 
I hear this noise just when the car is idle, for example stopping behind a red light, and it causes the car to vibrate more, when the car accelerates the noise ends.
I have also noticed just a few times (much less than the above situation) that I hear this noise when the ventilation fan is working without AC being ON.


----------

